# Our new Cane Corso (bandogge)



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Thought id share a couple of pics of our new puppy.

Predominently Cane Corso, which is one of my fave breeds (second to the Presa) but he is not a full CC and has 25% bull blood in him, so he might be what some refer to as a bandog (or bandogge).

Only 7wks old. Unfortunately the dam passed away not too long after birth so he is mostly hand reared. He is extremely loving, very playful, and seems to have very solid nerves. He has settled down with us in a remarkable amout of time, and shows great potential as a working dog.

We have slowly introduced him to my male Presa, which went alot better than I expected, but Im fully prepared for that to all change in the not too distant future.

Few people have succeeded in keeping two males of this type of breed together, but it is possible, and I am just going to see how things pan out for now. we'll see how their relationship changes in a few months time, and I will add, for anyone who is wondering or worried because they know what these breeds can be like with other dogs.......dont worry.........I have plans in place if they dont end up getting along and they are never left alone together......thats where the crate training comes in to play!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually 'OMG' out loud at the sight of him, he is gorgeous! Fingers crossed for the 2 of them together.

Jo


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh he is just gorgeous! Congratulations!

They look like they are partners in crime already..lol

Keeping same sex Bull Breeds can be done, but its down to being the right person, having good knowledge and a good handle on your dogs. 
Hence I advise against it most of the time due to inexperienced dog owners who wouldnt be able to pick up on the signs of something going wrong.

But I doubt you will have any problems with those two :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous pup!
:flrt:


Aye, but you know what your doing hun. The fact you have them for working, know the breed and aren't some muppet going 'This is my killer dog!'


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

jaw droppingly handsome!!! 
one day i WILL HAVE A BEAUTIFUL LARGE DOG.....in my wildest dreams...... lol


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I actually 'OMG' out loud at the sight of him, he is gorgeous! Fingers crossed for the 2 of them together.
> 
> Jo


That was our thought too. I think he's going to make a very handsome boy!



marthaMoo said:


> Oh he is just gorgeous! Congratulations!
> 
> They look like they are partners in crime already..lol
> 
> ...


Like you i would always advise against it as you never really know who your dealing with especially on here, but its a case of ''do as i say, not as i do'' as my mum used to tell me!!!

I would love for them to be buddies, but im fully prepared for it not to happen that way and have my eye on the both of them. 



Pimperella said:


> Gorgeous pup!
> :flrt:
> 
> 
> Aye, but you know what your doing hun. The fact you have them for working, know the breed and aren't some muppet going 'This is my killer dog!'


I know what you mean. The ''killer dog'' brigade dont half get my back up, as us genuine owners just seem to get tarred with the same brush:devil:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow gorgeous pair! best of luck in the near future really do hope they get on okay!!!!!!! 

again gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> *I know what you mean. The ''killer dog'' brigade dont half get my back up, as us genuine owners just seem to get tarred with the same brush*:devil:


 
Yup, and you are genuinely one of the Genuine owners off this breed. The fact that you have put people off them for a start! They are not a breed for everyone but you, being someone who not only understands the breed, but has spent a lot of time trying to educate those idiots,s hows that you not only care deeply for the breed but also that you know the breed so well. I seriously wish you all the luck in the world. :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Stunning dogs :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

What sort of work do you plan for him - he is very cute


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> wow gorgeous pair! best of luck in the near future really do hope they get on okay!!!!!!!
> 
> again gorgeous!!!!!!


Thanks!



Pimperella said:


> Yup, and you are genuinely one of the Genuine owners off this breed. The fact that you have put people off them for a start! They are not a breed for everyone but you, being someone who not only understands the breed, but has spent a lot of time trying to educate those idiots,s hows that you not only care deeply for the breed but also that you know the breed so well. I seriously wish you all the luck in the world. :2thumb:


That means so much to me, and has made my day, thanks. I didn't know I was thought of like that at all!



bosshogg said:


> Stunning dogs :flrt::flrt:


Thanks!



JulieNoob said:


> What sort of work do you plan for him - he is very cute


Well, I do security work with dogs so that would be my work of choice but obviously not all dogs have the right temprement etc. He is showing lots of potential to do very well as a security dog of some description but we'll see how that goes.

If I feel he is not suitable for whatever reason then I will be finding him some other activity that he will do well in.

I firmly believe that as these kind of dogs are infact working dogs, they should be worked in some way. This helps them so much, having a purpose, and I think if you own a breed such as the Cane Corso, Presa, etc and they are given something to do, you have a much more content, laid back dog, and thus avoid alot of the common problems faced by ''pet'' homes. Plus the dogs love it, working with the dog reinforces your bond and training, in general they get far more exercise than say an owner holding down a normal 9-5 can provide, and everyone is happy.

As a side note, he will recieve security/protection training regardless of his actual working ability, which I personally believe should have more of a place in the overall training of this type of breed. Given their protective nature, coupled with high prey drive, there is always a risk, no matter how good the dogs training, that he may misread a situation, or feel threatened in some other way. And so, if I was to find myself in a situation, I am alot more confident in my ability to control the dog, and it gives you the experience to read that particular dog enabling you to stop a situation possibly before it starts.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> Thought id share a couple of pics of our new puppy.
> 
> Predominently Cane Corso, which is one of my fave breeds (second to the Presa) but he is not a full CC and has 25% bull blood in him, so he might be what some refer to as a bandog (or bandogge).
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt: how adorable :mf_dribble:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Yup, and you are genuinely one of the Genuine owners off this breed. The fact that you have put people off them for a start! They are not a breed for everyone but you, being someone who not only understands the breed, but has spent a lot of time trying to educate those idiots,s hows that you not only care deeply for the breed but also that you know the breed so well. I seriously wish you all the luck in the world. :2thumb:



Thats what I was trying to get at, but Pimp said it so much better!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes adorable i really like the breed


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a stunning pair.:flrt: The pup is so cute and what a gorgeous colour:no1:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

beautiful presa, a stunner, 
what gorgeous eyes, you can see he`s a very intelligent and happy dog.

hope all goes well with the new pup too, if you`re pack leader, they should get along fine

:no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aahhhh he's gorgeous - he looks most annoyed about something, are you sure you're cuddling him enough :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he`s practicing his "i`m well hard" look for when he grows up and starts his new job
:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

that pup is beautiful, :flrt: what colour will he be when older or will he stay the same? dont know much about this breed. but the breeds we keep normally turn a different colour sligthly when older


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt: how adorable :mf_dribble:


Thanks! he is very adorable (but ssshhhhhh, he'll think im soft:lol2



marthaMoo said:


> Thats what I was trying to get at, but Pimp said it so much better!


Thanks. It really means a lot to me.



SiUK said:


> hes adorable i really like the breed


Cheers. They really are magnificent dogs.


Shell195 said:


> What a stunning pair.:flrt: The pup is so cute and what a gorgeous colour:no1:


Thanks. The pups colour is one of the things that made us fall in love with him. I dont know if the pictures showed it, but he's several different shades of fawn, with the odd black and white bit.



pigglywiggly said:


> beautiful presa, a stunner,
> what gorgeous eyes, you can see he`s a very intelligent and happy dog.
> 
> hope all goes well with the new pup too, if you`re pack leader, they should get along fine
> ...


Cheers, Logan my presa is a bit special, to me anyway. We basically rescued him as a puppy from his breeder (for want of a better word) in terrible health, next to no fur, a bite in each eye which at one point seemed like he might have had to have surgery or be blind as the cornea damage was so bad, everted cartliage or scroll-cartliage of the third eyelid. and he had what I know as ''carpal laxity'' which basically means the ligament in his wrist was underdeveloped and he was unable to support his own weight.

Despite all this, with a lot of hard work and tlc, as you can see in the pic, he made a full recovery, and he's maturing in to a really nice example.



Evie said:


> Aahhhh he's gorgeous - he looks most annoyed about something, are you sure you're cuddling him enough :flrt:


Youre right he does look annoyed! I think its where his face is a bit scrunched up, but he'll develop his wrinkles and the skin will loosen round his face as he matures. :2thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> he`s practicing his "i`m well hard" look for when he grows up and starts his new job
> :lol2:


:lol2:



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> that pup is beautiful, :flrt: what colour will he be when older or will he stay the same? dont know much about this breed. but the breeds we keep normally turn a different colour sligthly when older


Thanks. He will mostly stay the same. The shades might vary a bit as he loses his puppy coat, but in general there will be no change in his colour.



This pup has really surprised me. He is so confident and outgoing, he seems to fear nothing. He has already taken to everyone in the house so much better than I thought he would at only 7 weeks, with people in and out, kids running around etc but he wants to be involved in everthing which is great. Initially we planned to seperate him from the presa to start with, introducing them slowly, a few minutes at a time, a walk here and there. My worry was obviously not the pup but the reaction from my presa but he has taken it like a champ and doesnt hassle the pup at all, the other way around infact. This pup has been hanging of Logan's jowls at several points today, and not so much as a flinch or batter of an eyelid from Logan. Im very happy with the both of them, amazed at the pups courage, and extremely proud of Logans tolerance towards him. Obviously its very early days but I think its such a good sign, so much better than I could have hoped for. And one of the best things to come out of it so far is that given my presa's poor start in life, he did miss out on his puppyhood a fair amount, and since he's only 13 months, he's still a bit of a pup himself, and it seems he's catching up on all that lost time, living out his puppy dreams at 13 months old.

ps. think I forgot to say, the pups name is duke. The guy who reared him had named him duke, and we decided to keep the name.


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

any chance of an updated pic?


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

mburt said:


> any chance of an updated pic?


some now in the domestic pet pics section


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I don't like puppies but have to admit that is one stunning puppy:flrt:
Don't see why you would have a problem. Sounds like you would spot the changes in them long before anything kicked off. Just remember the "brat" stage:lol2:

Again can I say stunning puppy:flrt::flrt: Truely loves himself too


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> some now in the domestic pet pics section


great shots!

thanks!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

They are both beautiful :mf_dribble:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for all the nice comments guys!


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> Thought id share a couple of pics of our new puppy.
> 
> Predominently Cane Corso, which is one of my fave breeds (second to the Presa) but he is not a full CC and has 25% bull blood in him, so he might be what some refer to as a bandog (or bandogge).
> 
> ...


Sorry if I appear simple! What 'bull blood' does he have in him?


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the first time i have seen this breed...and must say he is a fine looking lil fella indeed. Hope things turn out good for your dogs in the future and they both can live together under one roof.


----------

